# New Orleans Hornets (3-2) vs. Miami Heat (3-2)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA
7:00pm CST
NBATV











































































Preview


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I will be in the arena tonight and I hope the real Hornets decide to show up.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I will be in the arena tonight and I hope the real Hornets decide to show up.


I know what you mean. Happy Birthday by the way. I sure hope they give you something to celebrate.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I know what you mean. Happy Birthday by the way. I sure hope they give you something to celebrate.


Thanks. I'm trying to decide whether to get drunk before or after the game. The way the Hornets are playing I might have to do both.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to decide whether to get drunk before or after the game. The way the Hornets are playing I might have to do both.


:lol:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i missed the fourth quarter of last nights game, im kind of glad considering we got our asses handed anyway. This heat team laid a licking on the spurs last night, they are playing with extreme confididence, while we seem to be drifting the other way.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

^ I'm hoping that momentum carries over. I don't see us beating the Hornets though. Hopefully an exciting game atleast.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime

Hornets 47
Heat 36

That foul on Mo was phony. And when Wade is all on top on Tyson's head nothing is called.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the heat beat the shadow of the spurs last night and they didn't whip them so badly.Buford and Popovich have done nothing to add talent to that team in the last two or three years and they're really paying double for it now.You can't win with one or two really good players and a bunch of scrubs.

CP doesn't seem to be trying to score at all in the first half lately.Two shots last night and three tonight.I guess he figures he can get his any time he wants to.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> the heat beat the shadow of the spurs last night and they didn't whip them so badly.Buford and Popovich have done nothing to add talent to that team in the last two or three years and they're really paying double for it now.You can't win with one or two really good players and a bunch of scrubs.
> 
> *CP doesn't seem to be trying to score at all in the first half lately.Two shots last night and three tonight.I guess he figures he can get his any time he wants to*.


That's kind of what one of the commentators said. He said it makes you wonder if he's trying to make his teammates more cognizant of their importance of their scoring the ball.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They need to stop leaving the 3 point shooters. Hornets always have a problem with this. For starters they should stay on Quinn.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

girllovesthegame said:


> They need to stop leaving the 3 point shooters. Hornets always have a problem with this.


Looks like you're doing better at it than we are..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Final

Hornets 100
Heat 89

I'm glad they stopped the streak at 2 because the next couple of games will be brutal.

I had no idea Chris Quinn was born in New Orleans. He's a pretty nice shooter. That seemed to be what he was specifically inserted into the game to do and he didn't have any problems knocking them down.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Final
> 
> Hornets 100
> Heat 89
> ...


If I didn't know any better I would have thought you were sitting in front of me at the arena tonight. When MoPete took that bad shot in the 3rd quarter, the lady in front of me said "Mo if you do that one more time I'm going to pop you in your head." :laugh: She's probably still wondering why I was laughing so hard.

It was nice to walk out the arena after a win, so I can listen to the "Woo" chants all the way to my car.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> If I didn't know any better I would have thought you were sitting in front of me at the arena tonight. * When MoPete took that bad shot in the 3rd quarter, the lady in front of me said "Mo if you do that one more time I'm going to pop you in your head." :laugh: She's probably still wondering why I was laughing so hard.*
> 
> It was nice to walk out the arena after a win, so I can listen to the "Woo" chants all the way to my car.


:lol: I hope he heard her.


----------

